# females forgot how to give good head wtf!!!!



## bigbadbobber (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got off a date.. fuck more and more bitches now in days don't give good head.. wtf! They complain, get tired, don't go deep  enough, and non swallow.. shit they need to write a sucking dick for dummies book..  damm I miss those freaks..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

You need to show them how to blow a guy properly


----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2013)

u need to start dating women who live outdoors, try the local park, back lanes, alleyways etc etc


----------



## ROID (Jul 28, 2013)

Bobber.....

I prefer professionals for blow jobs.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 28, 2013)

Had a few im my day... I just discontinued the event and took my frustrations out on the lovely ladies vagina!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

next time you're out with a chick ask for an intro to her mom.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 28, 2013)

bigbadbobber said:


> Just got off a date.. fuck more and more bitches now in days don't give good head.. wtf! They complain, get tired, don't go deep  enough, and non swallow.. *shit they need to write a sucking dick for dummies book.*.  damm I miss those freaks..


^So, with your vast experience and knowledge of sucking dick....when are you going to write this book?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> next time you're out with a chick ask for an intro to her mom.



so I feel like I understand the tonality of the way you write. I enjoy your wit. Appreciate the LW version of sarcasm and the frequent chubbies your writing provides for me but I have been looking at this post for 5 min... I just don't understand it.  help me


----------



## ezjax (Jul 28, 2013)

It's generational.  My brother and I talk about it all the Time.  He was born 1970..  He said chicks were never into it.  I was born 1982 the chicks available to me in my teens and up until I was early 20s were all about it and would do it to avoid getting it in on the first date.

i don't know about the youngsters now..  They say girls do it but they aren't good or enthusiastic..

there are some geographical places that are just inhabited by cock gobblers...  That is not generational


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

ezjax said:


> It's generational.  My brother and I talk about it all the Time.  He was born 1970..  He said chicks were never into it.  I was born 1982 the chicks available to me in my teens and up until I was early 20s were all about it and would do it to avoid getting it in on the first date.
> 
> i don't know about the youngsters now..  They say girls do it but they aren't good or enthusiastic..
> 
> there are some geographical places that are just inhabited by cock gobblers...  That is not generational



As a public service, for vacation planning please identity these geographical places.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 28, 2013)

Bowden said:


> As a public service, for vacation planning please identity these geographical places.




Well supposedly Austria, Hungary, Germany, 

i hear from friends that Spain and England are off the hook but those girls want to get it in though.
South America is supposed to be ridiculous for bjs as well

But anyway I meant locally geographic.  Certain towns.


----------



## oliolz (Jul 28, 2013)

u need to get a big girl - obviously they're know how to eat, so it also transfers to oral bedroom events


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> so I feel like I understand the tonality of the way you write. I enjoy your wit. Appreciate the LW version of sarcasm and the frequent chubbies your writing provides for me but I have been looking at this post for 5 min... I just don't understand it.  help me



Asking a woman to intro you to her mom may creating an perception in your 'target' that you are interested in developing a long term relationship than just a one night stand blow me bitch type relationship.
Creating an intimate female bonding type environment with a woman is important relative to some women's needs for an emotional attachment to whom they want to have sex with.
Some women need to emotionally identify and bond with a potential sex partner.

This may work better than the usual alcohol and drugs and flashing an American Express gold card approach in some cases.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

FYI.
Fatter women are more freakier than skinny women and more prone to swallowing loads.

Women with a light covering of hair on their arms indicating a higher test level are also more freakier and have a higher sex drive  than women with no hair on their arms.
Those women are more likely to enjoy giving oral sex.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> so I feel like I understand the tonality of the way you write. I enjoy your wit. Appreciate the LW version of sarcasm and the frequent chubbies your writing provides for me but I have been looking at this post for 5 min... I just don't understand it.  help me



older women know how to suck cock like they mean it.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> older women know how to suck cock like they mean it.



Pics or it never happens.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Asking a woman to intro you to her mom may creating an perception in your 'target' that you are interested in developing a long term relationship than just a one night stand blow me bitch type relationship.
> Creating an intimate female bonding type environment with a woman is important relative to some women's needs for an emotional attachment to whom they want to have sex with.
> Some women need to emotionally identify and bond with a potential sex partner.
> 
> This may work better than the usual alcohol and drugs and flashing an American Express gold card approach in some cases.



actually if what he's intrested in his head not marriage i'd suggest showing her a porno of a woman doing it right. only if she's the type of girl that's ok with porn. butter her up by saying you love how she is such a good girl hasn't been around the block 50 times but playfully tell her if she learns to suck cock like that men will fall at her feet.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Pics or it never happens.



luckily not everyone had a computer or ever heard of a webcam, cellphone cam etc when i was young and stupid but i have been proposed to an inordinate amount of times.


----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> actually if what he's intrested in his head not marriage i'd suggest showing her a porno of a woman doing it right. only if she's the type of girl that's ok with porn. butter her up by saying you love how she is such a good girl hasn't been around the block 50 times but playfully tell her if she learns to suck cock like that men will fall at her feet.



......That's the rub, before marriage getting 'head' & watching porn was normal, after marriage 'not so much', I had to earn it,sucks!!!! or doesn't suck !!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 28, 2013)

YOU BLEW IT!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 28, 2013)

Stop going for the skinny bishes, everybody knows big girls give the best head ha ha!


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> Stop going for the skinny bishes, everybody knows big girls give the best head ha ha!



Too true!!
Unless she used to be big and is now skinny haha


----------



## Z82 (Jul 28, 2013)

Chubby chicks and women over 40 are usually a sure bet!


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 28, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Chubby chicks and women over 40 are usually a sure bet!



I'm yet to be with one over 40, but I have noticed girls in their early 20's or early 30's give the best head.. Girls between 24 and 28 don't haha.. Just the conclusion I have drawn lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

i don't think it's a fat girl thing because these were my wickedest days



 

might be that women were just less afraid of things when ayds
was a diet candy not a scary sexually transmitted death sentence.


----------



## oliolz (Jul 28, 2013)

charley said:


> ......That's the rub, before marriage getting 'head' & watching porn was normal, after marriage 'not so much', I had to earn it,sucks!!!! or doesn't suck !!!!




seems to be true with me, the sex, esp. the Bj's were more intense


----------



## bigbadbobber (Jul 28, 2013)

ROID said:


> Bobber.....
> 
> I prefer professionals for blow jobs.
> 
> You get what you pay for.



Ha.. it comes out the same after you wine and dine them.. shit.. but I love my thick hispanic ladies.. they don't have those kind at the local rub and tug..


----------



## bigbadbobber (Jul 28, 2013)

oliolz said:


> u need to get a big girl - obviously they're know how to eat, so it also transfers to oral bedroom events



Fuck yeah!! I had a couple big girls that were deepthroats in the past.. big girls need love too.


----------



## Watson (Jul 28, 2013)

1 girl ill never forget, normally a decent shag, she loved to ride hard etc etc

share a joint with her.............well....fuck....id get a good hold of my nutts for fear of them being sucked out the end of my shaft, she would blow me so long, deep and hard then swallow the load, then lay beside me masturbating herself several times.........


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

i wouldn't tell anyone you were trying to screw that last part.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think it's a fat girl thing because these were my wickedest days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the most respectful way possible way possible... im going to fapp to that pic. May have alreadya


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

I have caught tonya reading articles about how to give better bjs a few times....shes a good wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> In the most respectful way possible way possible... im going to fapp to that pic. May have alreadya


me to


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

the sad thing is when i looked like that i didn't know i looked like that. back then you were supposed to be anorexic looking. 

i hated my fat thighs 





if i knew _then_ what i know now...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

updated photo


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> updated photo



Where?  Was a no show on the pic.  I prefer seasoned women myself LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 28, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Where?  Was a no show on the pic.  I prefer seasoned women myself LW.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 28, 2013)

Desire trumps technique on any day of the week..

2 girls in my life had a specific technique where they would ram their nose as hard as they could into my pubic bone and keep pushing deeper and deeper with no gag reflex until I came..  The technique was crude and weird, but the desire to get my whole cock down their throat and make me achieve orgasm made it all good


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2013)

Treat your girl right and she will treat you right. Its obvious the problem lies with the OP.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think it's a fat girl thing because these were my wickedest days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a damn shame women are so insecure with themselves, but if they knew we all would be fucked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the sad thing is when i looked like that i didn't know i looked like that. back then you were supposed to be anorexic looking.
> 
> i hated my fat thighs
> 
> ...



basically perfect....should motivate you....you aint dead yet


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

2 more minivan mom years *then* i'll worry about not being dead yet.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the sad thing is when i looked like that i didn't know i looked like that. back then you were supposed to be anorexic looking.
> 
> i hated my fat thighs
> 
> ...




and I foresee another 10 min break here in the near future


----------



## Popeye. (Jul 29, 2013)

Bowden said:


> As a public service, for vacation planning please identity these geographical places.



Yes I would like to know also! I will take my boat out and find them cock suckers! haha


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> 2 more minivan mom years *then* i'll worry about not being dead yet.


its not that bad, I already sent one to college and my wife had me start all over with a 5 and 3 year old now. my only motivation to go to the gym is to be healthy / strong enough to kick them out of the house when they're 18 then I'm gonna have a huge party if any of my friends are still alive


----------



## Popeye. (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the sad thing is when i looked like that i didn't know i looked like that. back then you were supposed to be anorexic looking.
> 
> i hated my fat thighs
> 
> ...





Little Wing said:


> i don't think it's a fat girl thing because these were my wickedest days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh my GOD!

You are SEXY! 

*MOORE! :-D*,. . ..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> 2 more minivan mom years *then* i'll worry about not being dead yet.


ive worked near 80 hrs a week sometime an managed to train 4 times a week....im sure you can fit it in where you want....but by all means make whatever ecuse you want....everyone does it so its ok....your life


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

i can get in great shape in less than a year. it's not that hard so i know anyone struggling with it for years is full of shit about how hard they work it. 

for me it's not time etc. when i get to working out in about 3 weeks i'm so horny n frustrated i *hate* my bf's guts for *everything*. it's not fair or rational but i do. it does me no good at all to crank my libido to 150 right now because i'm not interested in sport fucking or having young guys want to move in with me n be my slave or having my friends tell me to slip them some tongue... we're both more content with our focus on diff things for the time being. i'm raising my kids, he's securing our future, we aren't in a rush, and are still attracted to each other. good enuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

i lost 70 pounds in less than a year working out less than an hour every other day. it's bs anyone can't look fat free n awesome in a years time unless they start out grossly obese.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i can get in great shape in less than a year. it's not that hard so i know anyone struggling with it for years is full of shit about how hard they work it.
> 
> for me it's not time etc. when i get to working out in about 3 weeks i'm so horny n frustrated i *hate* my bf's guts for *everything*. it's not fair or rational but i do. it does me no good at all to crank my libido to 150 right now because i'm not interested in sport fucking or having young guys want to move in with me n be my slave or having my friends tell me to slip them some tongue... we're both more content with our focus on diff things for the time being. i'm raising my kids, he's securing our future, we aren't in a rush, and are still attracted to each other. good enuff.


 u need meds ( undiagnosed bi-polar)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

look at my old journals. 

a clean diet is most of it. but i had a cheat day every week or two. it is not that hard.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> u need meds ( undiagnosed bi-polar)



lol. that's what he'd say. let me clarify, we live in different countries so there was no getting laid. we did not get along at all and i collected a whole string of drooling little boys. you have no idea.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 29, 2013)

be more dominate when they suck you dont give them a damn choice and if they dont do it good then just shove it in their mouth for them. Then dont tell them your going to bust just bust but hold there head there so they have to swallow. This is how you separate the keepers from the ones that you dont want to waste your time with. My x actually got pissed and left when i did this cause she felt dominated and violated. She called me up that night sending my pics of her masterbaiting cause the thought of it turned her on so much. Some girls done know their freaks until you push the buttons. 

My wife was a virgin when i meet her im the only guy shes been with and holy shit shes crazy. Ever since she went off BC i cant even keep up with her her hormones are nuts. We were at the water park and fucked in the wave pool, i dont think people noticed but shes starting to make me feel like im the shy one. But like is said push all the buttons and if they dont call back then fuck it you got your nut and if they call back wanting more you did your job. 

also are you just standing their or are you active...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> lol. that's what he'd say. let me clarify, we live in different countries so there was no getting laid. we did not get along at all and i collected a whole string of drooling little boys. you have no idea.




I feel like I was just called a drooling little boy... kinda hurts..


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I feel like I was just called a drooling little boy... kinda hurts..



sorry. i doubt you're the member that used to hit me up on yahoo every time he jerked it to ask if i wanted to watch  

attention i get here is fun but has sometimes been an issue so i make it very clear i'm an old lady and post my fat ass pics. in real life attention is uncomfortable esp if my son and i are out somewhere.  i posted old pics in this thread because i find it hard to believe this is a fat girl thing and women aren't as passionate as they ever were. i think it's just the individual girl.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> lol. that's what he'd say. let me clarify, we live in different countries so there was no getting laid. we did not get along at all and i collected a whole string of drooling little boys. you have no idea.


teasing young cock is the source of your sexual frustration and hostile behavior, and you feel a moral dilemma since your children are at the age of sexual awareness. Take that young cock and abuse it. The doctor has spoken, you have been diagnosed with bi-polar erotophobia and the prescription is young cock. hope this helps


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> teasing young cock is the source of your sexual frustration and hostile behavior, and you feel a moral dilemma since your children are at the age of sexual awareness. Take that young cock and abuse it. The doctor has spoken, you have been diagnosed with bi-polar erotophobia and the prescription is young cock. hope this helps



the erotophobia part sounds about right. i want someone i can suck n swallow have blow in my ass with no condom bs or worry about stds etc. i can wait for that


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the erotophobia part sounds about right. i want someone i can suck n swallow have blow in my ass with no condom bs or worry about stds etc. i can wait for that


nobody wants STD's up in their ass, geez that would scare me into abstinence too


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

lol.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> sorry. i doubt you're the member that used to hit me up on yahoo every time he jerked it to ask if i wanted to watch
> 
> attention i get here is fun but has sometimes been an issue so i make it very clear i'm an old lady and post my fat ass pics. in real life attention is uncomfortable esp if my son and i are out somewhere.  i posted old pics in this thread because i find it hard to believe this is a fat girl thing and women aren't as passionate as they ever were. i think it's just the individual girl.



I dont think that was me...then again if you got three requests a day... then its possible it was me. 
I have


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

was 2005. once a day if i recall.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I dont think that was me...then again if you got three requests a day... then its possible it was me.
> I have


DJ quit flirting with my patient, unless you are willing to fill the prescription, The doctor has spoken


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

my son went thru a phase a couple years ago of trying to set me up with guys in their early 20s. i finally figured out that he thought the viagra ads meant all older guys lost their ability to have sex.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> DJ quit flirting with my patient, unless you are willing to fill the prescription, The doctor has spoken



Okay.. 

Totally defeated.

Owell im going to go jerk it to your patients pics


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> my son went thru a phase a couple years ago of trying to set me up with guys in their early 20s. i finally figured out that he thought the viagra ads meant all older guys lost their ability to have sex.


was this because he felt you were lonely, or did he not have a father figure


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

he just was developing out of the wanted to kill any guy that looked at me stage.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he just was developing out of the wanted to kill any guy that looked at me stage.


that's a standard jealousy stage even girls have that, they don't want their parents attention  divided. But for a boy to encourage you to date almost seems like he was missing something. If his father was around than he would be upset by another man entering the picture, but their must have been a moment when he thought having a mom and dad wash the ideal family environment


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

he gives me father's day presents. world's best dad. when he was getting pressured into having sex before he was ready i told him how to satisfy a girl with his hand etc. he says i'm a great dad. i try n do both roles even when it's awkward.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he gives me father's day presents. world's best dad. when he was getting pressured into having sex before he was ready i told him how to satisfy a girl with his hand etc. he says i'm a great dad. i try n do both roles even when it's awkward.


dang that does sound awkward, I'm sure you were a great dad. Oddly tho boys who don't get discipline from the man of the house feel like they are missing out on an experience called tough love, which is what the dad does enforce the rules, and boys cut their teeth by breaking them and testing boundries. Its not the same experience from the mom who you expect to get love and nurturing from, the dad you expect to be told what to do and your ass beat if you don't


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

i let my kids decide for themselves how much they wanted to have their dad in their life. neither one gives a rat's ass. mom's can and do instill a non pussy, there's going to be consequences, no bullshit side when a situation calls for it. a man would have to be damned near perfect himself before i'd let him govern my children in any way.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)

holy shit


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 29, 2013)

bigbadbobber said:


> Just got off a date.. fuck more and more bitches now in days don't give good head.. wtf! They complain, get tired, don't go deep  enough, and non swallow.. shit they need to write a sucking dick for dummies book..  damm I miss those freaks..



you could date Griffith, he worships the cock.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i let my kids decide for themselves how much they wanted to have their dad in their life. neither one gives a rat's ass. mom's can and do instill a non pussy, there's going to be consequences, no bullshit side when a situation calls for it. a man would have to be damned near perfect himself before i'd let him govern my children in any way.


single moms I give all my respect too its a hard life. In my case with my ex and my step daughter, she called me when her daughter got out of line she listened to me, but I will honestly say that it has to be different in each case cause she was a horrible mom and her daughter knew it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

i have had some male friend my kids were close to and had affection and respect for. and even neighbors that were men my kids adored and did father type things with. i think my son hungered for a male in his life when he was little because he made up this imaginary Rick. then his little guy buddies would sometimes have dicks for fathers and he figured out things weren't so bad.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## dolphfan (Jul 30, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> he gives me father's day presents. world's best dad. when he was getting pressured into having sex before he was ready i told him how to satisfy a girl with his hand etc. he says i'm a great dad. i try n do both roles even when it's awkward.



Man, LW were  you when I was younger? The only advice I got from my Dad was "keep your pe&*er in your pants. And you won't get into any trouble!" Great advice huh? None the less I didn't listen!! LOL!! Dolph


----------



## charley (Jul 30, 2013)

At least she seems to have a better attitude than the others.......


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2013)

i had a gif of a dom that beats the shit out of a guy for getting cum on her. i think i posted it here before but can't find it. some women's reactions are hilarious.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm betting better than 50% of these girls do it right

BIG LARGE BOOBS ( . Y . ) ? Ewa Sonnet gif


----------



## LINK0435 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nobody likes bad head I think some of them do it on purpose especially the ones who use too much teeth ouch1


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 30, 2013)

Im working on a scab from a tooth knicking. If I could just stop jerking it it might heal.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2013)

How in the fuck does a BJ thread turn into some shit about LW's son? Jesus christ. Go see a shrink. 

I asked LW to rate my cock once. Would i send her my cock pics? course not. Thats sick.

Anyway, I havent had a good beej in some time. Im not bragging, but im girthy. Takes a special woman with a large, non cramping jaw to accommodate. One of the best beej's in memory was a white crack whore. paid 10 bucks. Am i proud of this? no. But i shot a toe curling load, she swallowed and actually thanked me. Actually said thank you as she slithered out of the car. 

In the heat of impending orgasm, I had my hand in her ass crack, rubbing back and forth, really digging into that shit while she sucked on it. Im very hands on when receiving. I gotta grab a tit or manhandle some ass cheeks or something.

Did i sniff my hand after she left? of course. It was fucking horrendous. Thats not the point here. Point is, there are some good cock suckers around. But they are usually on corners and smoke rocks.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2013)

Its also a good idea to keep a travel size bottle of Purell in your car. I slathered on a handful and massaged my cock after she left. You cant be too safe nowadays.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 30, 2013)

SFW said:


> How in the fuck does a BJ thread turn into some shit about LW's son? Jesus christ. Go see a shrink.
> 
> I asked LW to rate my cock once. Would i send her my cock pics? course not. Thats sick.
> 
> ...



- literally-  no lip service here...


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2013)

Im gonna need to see pics of this self proclaimed girth


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2013)

wouldn't the purell sting? until i joined here i didn't realize how many seemingly normal guys really go to hookers. and sfw thank you for clarifying there was no pic... i was thinking it was just the whitest penis i ever saw.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2013)

SFW said:


> How in the fuck does a BJ thread turn into some shit about LW's son? Jesus christ. Go see a shrink.
> 
> I asked LW to rate my cock once. Would i send her my cock pics? course not. Thats sick.
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> wouldn't the purell sting? until i joined here i didn't realize how many seemingly normal guys really go to hookers. and sfw thank you for clarifying there was no pic... i was thinking it was just the whitest penis i ever saw.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 31, 2013)

If her head game isn't on point, show her the way.

Grab her tight by her hair... Turn that mouth into a pussy... the love that shit... even if they don't know it yet.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 31, 2013)

^^ know how to give great head


----------



## Bowden (Jul 31, 2013)

It's the law.
Women forget how to give head after they get married.

In before LW posts another 20 year old pic of her lying on a bed in her underwear above a proclamation that she could still suck the chrome off of a trailer hitch after she was married.


----------

